# Dress Design



## FishLips (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello,

This is my first attempt in designing a dress. 
All honest opinions are welcome, whether they be positive or negative. Suggestions on ideas and/or ways to improve my future artworks are greatly appreciated. Please do not hesitate to post heavy critiques.

Thank you!
FL


----------

